# ANthony and Cleopatra Tome found?



## nj1 (Apr 20, 2009)

On BBC news today they stated that the tomb of Anthony and Cleopatra may have been found. Further works start next week.

BBC NEWS | Africa | Dig 'may reveal' Cleopatra's tomb

I look forward to hearing more developments on this.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 20, 2009)

And there was I thinking that Anthony and Cleopatra had been found to be the joint authors of a very large book.... 


But this could be of great interest, IF they do find the tomb and can accurately determine its "owners".


----------



## mosaix (Apr 20, 2009)

You beat me to it UM.


----------



## nj1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright, i'm still suffering from the weekend and my spellings not up to scratch yet.


----------



## Nik (Apr 20, 2009)

D'uh, they say this *every time* any-one puts a spade into Old Alexandria.

Just like they hope to find Alexander's tomb in Alexandria -- Or Siwas.

By the sound of things, they're still on good terms with Whatsisname who runs the Grand Council of Antiquities...

IIRC, he does not like surprises. Seems he's still not quite recovered from letting some young American scholar re-survey a few empty tombs in Valley of Kings. Left alone, the happy Egyptologist made wondrous 3D models, found several 'lost' tombs, found new levels & rooms in 'fully known' tombs etc etc.

Could be why no-one's allowed to look too hard for stuff in/around pyramids...

Um, latest wheeze is the internal spiral ramp theory: Sadly, NO endoscopes allowed anywhere near notches, angled shadows etc etc...


----------

